

Vanishing Points - Awesome Computer Vision Work - nickb
http://covector.blogspot.com/

======
nickb
Check out this video from his augmented reality post:
<http://perception.inf.um.es/%7Earuiz/dynamic.avi>

------
TrevorJ
Great find! This sort of thing gets me really excited..

